# Should I change



## trebor127 (Apr 19, 2013)

Feels great to be back browsing the forums after a long time away.

I've not had much motivation for perfection over the last couple years and just plodded along making espresso, no measuring, timing, weighing which has been great. However, doing everything by eye has been delivering just ok results. I seem to have rekindled my love of perfecting my espresso game and have bought some felicita arc scales, force tamper, e61 group thermometer and tamping stand.

Currently using a ECM Mechanika iv & Eureka Zenith 65e.

Grinders have come on a long way since I last looked. Persuade me to keep my current grinder...It is doing everything which I need of it but I do like the look of the Niche Zero....never previously considered single dosing but the ease of it seems to quite appealing. Will I regret swapping??


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I have used both grinders...I think if you are swapping for convenience of workflow, ability to single dose and not purge and not caught up in the conical vs flat decision.



The Niche has better workflow


The Niche is Conical vs Flat (but has a better quality burr)


Niche is smaller, if size is an issue


Niche can quickly move from espresso to filter (accurately), not so on the 65E


Single dosing


The 65E is a good grinder and if you don't leave beans in the hopper too long, purge 3+g before each shot aassuming more than 1 hour between shots), it should deliver in the cup. Where it becomes more tricky..*.if you do purge (as you should) and you drink a reasonable amount of speciality grade coffee (otherwise why worry about the grinder), then over a 4 to 7 year period, the Niche is effectively free*..All based on the savings in coffee purged..but it does require the up front investment.

3g per shot x 3 shots per day = 3.2kg per annum purged @£14 per 500g = £80.60 per year

The Burrs are good for 750kg....


----------



## trebor127 (Apr 19, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> I have used both grinders...I think if you are swapping for convenience of workflow, ability to single dose and not purge and not caught up in the conical vs flat decision.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Size isn't a major concern as the zenith fits well where it is. Cost of beans over the year, I hadn't really considered that but definitely a point worth considering! I'll be honest, I'm not as strict as you though, I only purge for 1 or 2 seconds before the 1st shot of the day.

Has anyone nearby to Manchester got a zero to have a look at??


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@trebor127 at 1.2g per second or more, you might still be purging more than you think....but probably not enough. 😉

I think if you can get to borrow a Niche Zero for a week....then you will understand the "experience". It's just a really nice grinder to use.


----------



## trebor127 (Apr 19, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> @trebor127 at 1.2g per second or more, you might still be purging more than you think....but probably not enough. 😉
> 
> I think if you can get to borrow a Niche Zero for a week....then you will understand the "experience". It's just a really nice grinder to use.


 It's enough for me 🤣🤣

Yep, I will keep an eye out for one.

What you reckon a fair price for a white Zenith would be...about 70kg gone through it and in very good condition with only a couple of small blemishes.


----------



## Scubasteve (Oct 22, 2017)

hi all. really interested in this thread and sorry to hijack. i moved from a compak e5OD to an E8OD conical and i have been dissapointed. really issue with consistency of grind and retention and simply having issue in drawing good shots.

i stull have the e5 sitting in the cupboard and i toying with going back to that or getting a niche zero.

3 flat whites a day is my drinking.

appreciate any advice


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@Scubasteve Might be wrong, but I remember the E8 as being a flat and the E10 a conical. The E5 (yes, I have owned them all) in my view punches well above its weight. Am surprised you are having problems getting the best out. Are you running it with a small hopper with beans in?


----------



## Scubasteve (Oct 22, 2017)

Haha. you are correct and i am mistaken. i have the e10 OD conical running with a small hopper.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I was thinking back. I had the older K10 Fresh which was the best tasting grinder I ever owned, but used to retain something like 20 to 25 grams. I sold it and then a bit later bought the newer E8 and 10 and taste wise, the conical was not a patch on the K series. The retention was marginally batter though. I seem to remember the phrase, grind fine but tamp light helped@Scubasteve


----------

